# Duck Hunter from Upper Mich



## reload (Apr 27, 2004)

We were out Duck hunting in your State and all I can say it was one of the best out of state hunts I have ever been on. I come from rural area so it felt good to see the Residents welcome us. The farmers were great some even went out of their way to show us their land to hunt on. I plan to come this year also Just wondering what you hunters are seeing with the water level and ducks. around the Jamestown area and north any Info would be great. Are the rules still the same as last year? Any advice would be great.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Rules are the same, and here's the water situation...
http://www.drought.unl.edu/dm/monitor.html


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There was nothing said at the recent Advisory meetings about any possible changes,But...the GNF won't send it's recommendations to the governor until late summer.


----------



## rifleman (Jan 22, 2004)

The Federal framework for waterfowl won't be released for a few months yet so there could easily be changes in bag limits, legal ducks, etc.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I did hear a rumor they were going to up the limit to 10 daily/20 in posession this fall. :beer:


----------



## rifleman (Jan 22, 2004)

I wouldn't put much faith in a rumor about increasing the bag limit. The birds have just recently arrived on the breeding grounds and no surveys of any kind have been done yet so there is no idea on what kind of duck numbers to expect this fall. Sounds like wishful thinking.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry about the last post, it was an attempt at being sarcastic since I overlooked possible federal changes when I replied to reload's original post...and since a ten duck limit isn't even possible under AHM frameworks. I was thinking more along the lines of state regulations and since the legislature meets every two years I assumed everything would be the same (and most state issued regulations probably will be). Although, like Ken said, the gov can change some things.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What is the AHM???? You can shoot 10 a day in AK to include hen mallards and pintails. The only restriction was on Cans.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Adaptive Harvest Management. Basically its the system of research and data collection the US fish and Wildlife uses to set a management plan. i.e. bag limits, seasons etc.
hmmm... Biologists managing the resource??? Interesting! 

This explains it in detail..

http://migratorybirds.fws.gov/mgmt/AHM/AHM-intro.htm


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Most be nice....Here in Maryland were up to 4 ducks(2 hen limit) and one goose per day ! !


----------

